

How Microsoft Can Save Windows RT - SlipperySlope
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/03/microsoft-save-windows-rt/

======
timthorn
I disagree with the conclusions though. What MS needs to do is let devs to run
apps in the desktop and enable AD integration - business would kill for this
as a platform but it's been hobbled.

------
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"Evidence abounds that Windows RT, Microsoft’s version of Windows 8 for ARM-
based devices like tablets, is in trouble."

